# Live Octopus



## TheNightCooker (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## TheNightCooker (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## TheNightCooker (Aug 10, 2009)

Freestyled this dish and it turned out excellent. Roomates confirmed it.
Used live octopus, live white clams and fresh head-on shrimp. Vokda sauce mixed with fish sauce, sugar, shrimp fat, basil and garlic.


----------



## powerplantop (Aug 10, 2009)

That looks like a good seafood dish but from the title I thought you were going to eat the octopus live. In Korea they call the live octopus Sannakji.


----------



## Arky (Aug 10, 2009)

I believe I'll leave my octopus preparation and cooking to a restaurant chef!


----------



## TheNightCooker (Aug 10, 2009)

powerplantop said:


> That looks like a good seafood dish but from the title I thought you were going to eat the octopus live. In Korea they call the live octopus Sannakji.


 
I actually ate one of the tenticles while it was moving, but my roomate didnt want to snap a pic. Was very good.


----------



## powerplantop (Aug 10, 2009)

TheNightCooker said:


> I actually ate one of the tenticles while it was moving, but my roomate didnt want to snap a pic. Was very good.


 
Just besure to chew it before you swallow. People do die with them stuck in there throat. 

I had them last year in Busan Korea.


----------



## GB (Aug 10, 2009)

Now did you really use the sword to cut it up or what that just for the photo op? Either way, it is a cool shot!

And I have to say, the dish sounds delicious.


----------



## TheNightCooker (Aug 10, 2009)

GB said:


> Now did you really use the sword to cut it up or what that just for the photo op? Either way, it is a cool shot!
> 
> And I have to say, the dish sounds delicious.


 
Just thought itll be funny but I did cut the head off with the sword. Used a fillet knife to cut the rest.


----------



## GB (Aug 10, 2009)

I dig it!


----------



## CookNow (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome! Where did you get the octopus?


----------



## TheNightCooker (Aug 10, 2009)

CookNow said:


> Awesome! Where did you get the octopus?


 
Korean Supermarket.


----------



## Thaicooking (Aug 10, 2009)

It looks yummy!! But I can't kill live octopus like you did ><" I also have heard from my Japanese firends that Japanese people can eat live octopus!!!


----------



## katmun (Aug 10, 2009)

Dude!


----------



## varano (Aug 23, 2009)

Grilled Octopus

Ingredients:	
• 2 lb Cleaned and trimmed octopus
• 2 tbsp Fresh lemon juice
• 8 tbsp Extra virgin olive oil
• 1/4 Cup finely chopped parsley
• 3 tbsp Red wine vinegar
• 1 tsp Cracked black pepper
• 1 tbsp Dried oregano
• 1 tsp Coarse salt

How to make :
•	Preheat grill to high. If it gets over heated, lower the heat and bring to medium.
•	Rub off red skin of the octopus.
•	Chop the octopus body into quarters leaving the legs whole.
•	Dip the pieces under cold water. Rinse and blot dry.
•	You can directly place the legs onto the grill.
•	Smear the grill top with grape seed oil.
•	Arrange the cut pieces on the grill and cook.
•	Turn every minute until the pieces are well cooked on all sides.
•	Chop the cooked octopus into bite-sized pieces and transfer to a bowl.
•	Mix lemon juice, oregano, vinegar, parsley and salt together.
•	Pour the mixture over the octopus and toss to mix.
•	Marinate the octopus for 30 minutes.
•	Add salt and black pepper.
•	Serve it with lemon wedges.


----------



## bert bakering (Aug 23, 2009)

looks good Nightcooker!!!

little tip, but it involves a hammer...

beat it (GENTLY) with a hammer before cooking, the meat will turn out much more tender...


----------



## freefallin1309 (Aug 23, 2009)

It's not just Japanese, a lot of Asian cultures eat live octopus.  They are quite good, but dangerous due to the little suckers holding on while going down   A test of manhood in some cultures.


----------



## varano (Aug 25, 2009)

I don't know if I would test my boyfriend to see how much of a man he is by asking him to eat live octopus. Hehe! Even though we tried all kind of crazy food when we went to Bangkok last summer.


----------

